

How Do You Work On The Google Autonomous Vehicle Team? - toomuchtodo

Title speaks for itself.<p>I'm 30, have been doing IT for 12 years, and want to be on the forefront of self-driving cars (and am willing to work for free!).<p>I looked for job postings that would be specific to that division at Google, but didn't find anything (I searched for about an hour, perhaps not long enough).<p>I'm definitely NOT looking for a handout, but just recommendations about where to poke around for opportunities. I wanted to balance my desire to work on that specific project with being polite and not just rolling through LinkedIn and online articles looking for people already working on the project to get in touch with.
======
mchannon
There was a pretty good reddit IAMA (edit: not at all) on the subject.

Umm... here-

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/11cd1v/updated_hello_e...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/11cd1v/updated_hello_everyone_i_drive_the_google/)

~~~
dangrossman
That's about someone who drives a car with a panoramic camera on top for
Google.

This post is asking about Google's driverless cars
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_driverless_car>).

~~~
mchannon
Right you are! Thanks for correcting that.

------
6thSigma
Apply to Google in a related field i.e. engineer and in the initial interview
say that you are interested in the self-driving cars division.

------
seiji
Unhelpful recommendation: create your own and get them to acquire you.

